# NEVER stop using condoms?



## ntamph (Apr 23, 2013)

Obviously using condoms, preferably with other forms of birth control, is the best way to prevent pregnancy. I always use them 100% every time.

But when do you stop using them? (at what point in the relationship) What if you have been using condoms and the pill for years and your GF or fiance wants to just use the pill? Would women get offended that their SO didn't trust them enough to take every pill? Are there married couples who still double down on contraception (condoms every time no matter what or how long the relationship has existed)

I have heard of women being offended that their BFs wanted to still use condoms long into the relationship. (trust issue)


----------



## CalBanker (Oct 8, 2013)

ntamph said:


> Obviously using condoms, preferably with other forms of birth control, is the best way to prevent pregnancy. I always use them 100% every time.
> 
> But when do you stop using them? (at what point in the relationship) What if you have been using condoms and the pill for years and your GF or fiance wants to just use the pill? Would women get offended that their SO didn't trust them enough to take every pill? Are there married couples who still double down on contraception (condoms every time no matter what or how long the relationship has existed)
> 
> I have heard of women being offended that their BFs wanted to still use condoms long into the relationship. (trust issue)


We stopped right after getting married and never have since. But we wanted children, to which we had. Now she is fixed and never have to worry about it at all.


----------



## whathappenedtome (Nov 4, 2013)

I stopped after getting snipped. We have 4 kids, and the pill played games with her hormone levels. I didn't want more kids, and I didn't like condoms, so I took care of it my own way!


----------



## treyvion (Apr 29, 2013)

whathappenedtome said:


> I stopped after getting snipped. We have 4 kids, and the pill played games with her hormone levels. I didn't want more kids, and I didn't like condoms, so I took care of it my own way!


I heard getting your nads snipped will lower your testosterone levels.

Also did your ejaculate quality and quantity and force of ejac change?


----------



## whathappenedtome (Nov 4, 2013)

treyvion said:


> I heard getting your nads snipped will lower your testosterone levels.
> 
> Also did your ejaculate quality and quantity and force of ejac change?


Haven't had any of those side effects. It was one of the best decisions I have made for me. I am no doctor though, maybe others react differently.


----------



## Anon Pink (Jan 17, 2013)

treyvion said:


> I heard getting your nads snipped will lower your testosterone levels.
> 
> Also did your ejaculate quality and quantity and force of ejac change?


Not true!

The Great Vasectomy Fear: The Myth of Impotency

The Myths and Realities of a Vasectomy - NYTimes.com

Vasectomy - International Planned Parenthood Federation

Vasectomy is safer and much less invasive than tubal ligation and yet twice as many women undergo this elective surgery than men!


----------



## AnnieAsh (Aug 22, 2012)

We used condoms until after our first was born then I got on the pill. Now I'm pregnant with twins, 3 months after going off the pill initially eek and he's already doing research into a vasectomy. Without my prompting ha.


----------



## CuddleBug (Nov 26, 2012)

Never used condoms with my wife before and after we got married. Oral at first, then birth control, waited 6 months to be sure. If I said to my wife, I want to wear condoms, she would be thinking, do I have a disease??? What's wrong? Don't you trust me, etc?


----------



## Cletus (Apr 27, 2012)

I too stopped using condoms after the doc chopped, stretched, soldered, and crimped my nuts.

I did have some side effects from the big V., but not the ones listed. The only issue was an increased likelihood of sleeping the wrong way on my sack and waking up sore to the point of trouble walking. That was all.


----------



## Anon Pink (Jan 17, 2013)

We used condoms for 10 years. I loved it! Didn't have to get out of bed to clean up, no wet spot... The mr pink got a vasectomy. I wish I could just roll over and drift off to a peaceful sated sleep, but hate the mess between my thighs.

But to the OP, current health wisdoms says, if you are in a monogamous relationship for 6 months, both of you get tested for the full range of STI's including HPV, and when the results come back you can ditch the condom, provided you both agree on the new method of contraceptive. HIV doesn't always show up in tests until the virus has been in the body for a few months, that's why even a monogamous relationship should wait till the condom comes off.


----------



## WorkingOnMe (Mar 17, 2012)

Anon Pink said:


> We used condoms for 10 years. I loved it! Didn't have to get out of bed to clean up, no wet spot... The mr pink got a vasectomy. I wish I could just roll over and drift off to a peaceful sated sleep, but hate the mess between my thighs.
> 
> But to the OP, current health wisdoms says, if you are in a monogamous relationship for 6 months, both of you get tested for the full range of STI's including HPV, and when the results come back you can ditch the condom, provided you both agree on the new method of contraceptive. HIV doesn't always show up in tests until the virus has been in the body for a few months, that's why even a monogamous relationship should wait till the condom comes off.


#1 that mess between your thighs is the hottest part of sex.

#2 there are no hpv tests available for men. STD Facts - HPV and Men


----------



## Anon Pink (Jan 17, 2013)

#1 it's hot until it's cold and sticky.


#2. No, she gets the HPV test. If she's clear, then later tests positive they both get treated.


----------



## WyshIknew (Aug 18, 2012)

Anon Pink said:


> #1 it's hot until it's cold and sticky.
> 
> 
> #2. No, she gets the HPV test. If she's clear, then later tests positive they both get treated.


Hey!


We dribble, and that is damn cold sometimes.


----------



## WyshIknew (Aug 18, 2012)

treyvion said:


> I heard getting your nads snipped will lower your testosterone levels.
> 
> Also did your ejaculate quality and quantity and force of ejac change?


Not as far as I'm aware. Still going strong.


----------



## I'mInLoveWithMyHubby (Nov 7, 2011)

Stop using them when you want to start a family or a vasectomy.


----------



## tracyishere (Dec 2, 2012)

Condoms are messy and annoying. Glad we don't use them  Feels soooooooo much better!


----------



## WyshIknew (Aug 18, 2012)

Also I've read several articles that state that women who indulge in unprotected sex tend to be happier, healthier and less depressed.

Apparently there are lots of mood enhancing 'drugs' in semen.

Not really sure how much would be absorbed in the vagina?

Oral sex possibly may deliver more?


----------



## tracyishere (Dec 2, 2012)

Yes Wysh....my extreme bubbliness is my H's semen's fault. I should've known. It's always his fault somehow. Stupid Semen.


----------



## WyshIknew (Aug 18, 2012)

tracyishere said:


> Yes Wysh....my extreme bubbliness is my H's semen's fault. I should've known. It's always his fault somehow. Stupid Semen.


Ha ha, quick joke.

A male whale and a female whale were swimming off the coast of Japan when they noticed a whaling ship. 
The male whale recognized it as the same ship that had harpooned his father many years earlier.

He said to the female whale, "Lets both swim under the ship and blow out of our air holes at the same time and it should cause the ship to turn over and sink."
They tried it and sure enough, the ship turned over and quickly sank.

Soon however, the whales realized the sailors had jumped overboard and were swimming to the safety of shore. 
The male was enraged that they were going to get away and told the female, "Let's swim after them and gobble them up before they reach the shore."

At this point, he realized the female was becoming reluctant to follow him.
"Look," she said, "I went out with you, I went along with the blow job, but I absolutely refuse to swallow the seamen."


----------



## Inside_Looking_Out (Apr 8, 2012)

WorkingOnMe said:


> #1 that mess between your thighs is the hottest part of sex.



Go ahead and load up your belly button with man juice and lay there for about 30 minutes...then get back to us on that theory. :rofl:


----------



## WyshIknew (Aug 18, 2012)

tracyishere said:


> Yes Wysh....my extreme bubbliness is my H's semen's fault. I should've known. It's always his fault somehow. Stupid Semen.


Sometimes Mrs Wysh will say to me, "I think it's time I had some natural anti-depressant."


----------



## tracyishere (Dec 2, 2012)

WyshIknew said:


> Sometimes Mrs Wysh will say to me, "I think it's time I had some natural anti-depressant."


Or as my man says "it's time for your vitamins. "


----------



## larry.gray (Feb 21, 2011)

Anon Pink said:


> #2. No, she gets the HPV test. If she's clear, then later tests positive they both get treated.


There is no "get treated" for HPV. Its a virus, and once you catch it it's too late to do anything other than to be certain you get regular checkups for your cervix. 

I would advice anyone who's HPV negative now to get a vaccination if they are going to be with a new partner. It is not labeled for use over 26, so many doctors won't give it to you. But if you persist there are doctors that will.

The reason it's not labeled for over 26 was finding enough women over 26 who didn't have HPV yet were being exposed to it during drug trails. At 40 the HPV positive rate is 80%. In the very small sample they obtained, they found a 85% effectiveness rate, comparable to the effectiveness for women under 26.


----------



## askari (Jun 21, 2012)

tracyishere said:


> Or as my man says "it's time for your vitamins. "


Or as my wife says "I'm here if you want my services"


----------



## Anon Pink (Jan 17, 2013)

There are several different strains of HPV and some can be treated with antibiotics for both. Not all of the HPV are are cancer causing HPV.


----------



## Anon Pink (Jan 17, 2013)

WyshIknew said:


> Also I've read several articles that state that women who indulge in unprotected sex tend to be happier, healthier and less depressed.
> 
> Apparently there are lots of mood enhancing 'drugs' in semen.
> 
> ...


I read the actual study that noted a correlation between the absence of depressed symptoms in sex partners who did not use condoms. It was interesting, but it was a study among college students only and they only screened for condom use, but not other forms of BC. AND it was over 10 years ago AND there haven't been any follow up studies. It's good info for ****tail parties though.

From this article Semen an Antidepressant? Think Again | Psychology Today


> "What the study actually found was that women who did not use condoms during sex had lower levels of depressive symptoms compared to women who usually or always used them, and to women who abstained from sex altogether. "


One can certainly understand how a woman who abstained from sex altogether might present with certain "hysterical" type symptoms that could be relieved with an energetic and romping dose of semen!

Having rained on your parade, I do maintain that after a few days without a semen fix I get cranky, nasty, and in general no fun to be around. In fact, it's been about 3 days and last nights posts will show a certain level of b1tchiness...


----------



## GettingIt_2 (Apr 12, 2013)

WorkingOnMe said:


> #1 that mess between your thighs is the hottest part of sex.


With full realization that I'm likely in the minority of females here: I AGREE. 

I like it in my mouth, in my face, on my tits, on my stomach, on my azz, on my back, in my hair, running down my thighs . . .

My husband is a perfect gentleman, though, and always fetches a towel or cloth to thorughly clean me up before it goes cold.


----------



## Anon Pink (Jan 17, 2013)

My husband has only assisted with clean up a handful of times over the years. He's perfectly content to stay in bed and wait for me to towel him off.

Next time I'm kicking his ass outta bed and telling him to clean me up!


----------



## CouldItBeSo (Mar 11, 2013)

WyshIknew said:


> Also I've read several articles that state that women who indulge in unprotected sex tend to be happier, healthier and less depressed.
> 
> Apparently there are lots of mood enhancing 'drugs' in semen.
> 
> ...


I believe this might be a myth or hear say? Do you have links to the articles?


----------



## tracyishere (Dec 2, 2012)

Allot of women here like to get dirty :smthumbup:


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

ntamph said:


> But when do you stop using them? (at what point in the relationship)



When it's mutually agreed upon.



ntamph said:


> What if you have been using condoms and the pill for years and your GF or fiance wants to just use the pill? Would women get offended that their SO didn't trust them enough to take every pill?


Never had the latter problem. I used to take pills all the time and rarely if ever forgot. Only used condoms w/ exH on rare occassions (period). That worked just fine for us.


----------



## larry.gray (Feb 21, 2011)

Anon Pink said:


> There are several different strains of HPV and some can be treated with antibiotics for both. Not all of the HPV are are cancer causing HPV.


The 'V' in HPV stands for Virus. Antibiotics don't touch viruses.

2 of the 4 strains the vaccine treats cause cancer, and 2 are for warts.


----------



## Cletus (Apr 27, 2012)

CouldItBeSo said:


> I believe this might be a myth or hear say? Do you have links to the articles?


Oh, it's almost certainly correlation and not causation.


----------



## thunderstruck (May 9, 2012)

treyvion said:


> I heard getting your nads snipped will lower your testosterone levels.
> 
> Also did your ejaculate quality and quantity and force of ejac change?


Not true in my case. I assume that I had no T level drop, b/c my drive is still high as hell 5 years later.


----------



## committed4ever (Nov 13, 2012)

We stop when we got married and I got on the pill. Stop the pill when we wanted a kid. Pill made me LD anyway. Took 5 years to get pregnant. Now we acting like reckless teenage and having unprotected sex. Hee hee. 

Actually H change Dr and we recently found out we probably can't have another kid. But that's another story for another day.


----------



## GettingIt_2 (Apr 12, 2013)

committed4ever said:


> We stop when we got married and I got on the pill. Stop the pill when we wanted a kid. Pill made me LD anyway. Took 5 years to get pregnant. Now we acting like reckless teenage and having unprotected sex. Hee hee.


Oh, I remember "baby honeymoon sex." 

I also remember clearly, at age 35 after having unprotected sex for years, my OGGYN telling me that I was sterile due to a condition of the lining of my uterus. 

I got pregnant two years later. 

Ah, the wisdom of doctors.


----------



## hawkeye (Oct 6, 2012)

Married 10 years, wife on BC, we still use condoms. I don't mind them and we desperately don't want more kids. Better safe than sorry, I guess. Will eventually just get snipped, but haven't gotten around to it.


----------



## jaharthur (May 25, 2012)

larry.gray said:


> The 'V' in HPV stands for Virus. Antibiotics don't touch viruses.
> 
> 2 of the 4 strains the vaccine treats cause cancer, and 2 are for warts.


The lack of understanding about this is one of the reasons that our antibiotic weaponry is weakening.

If it's a virus, antibiotics are worthless! Anti-BIOTICS. They treat bacteria, not viruses.

Yet people badger their doctors for antibiotics, say for a cold. A cold is a VIRUS and antibiotics won't affect the cold virus. What happens is that people kill off all but the resistant bacteria in their system, helping to breed super-bugs.

That's also why, when antibiotics are properly prescribed for a bacterial infection, you should take the full course prescribed, even if you feel better after half the pills are gone. You need to kill all the nasty bacteria, not just the weak ones.

Sorry for soap-boxing, but the antibiotic problem is a big medical issue. Many diseases formerly easily curable with a course of antibiotics are coming back resistant to all but certain superdrugs that have bad side effects. TB is a good example.


----------



## WyshIknew (Aug 18, 2012)

Anon Pink said:


> I read the actual study that noted a correlation between the absence of depressed symptoms in sex partners who did not use condoms. It was interesting, but it was a study among college students only and they only screened for condom use, but not other forms of BC. AND it was over 10 years ago AND there haven't been any follow up studies. It's good info for ****tail parties though.
> 
> From this article Semen an Antidepressant? Think Again | Psychology Today
> 
> ...


Hey, just don't tell Mrs Wysh ok.


"Awww babes, are you feeling a bit down?" "Never mind, c'mere, I've got something that'll sort you out."

Obviously I don't know the why's and wherefores of it but like you I suspect that the mere fact that someone is having a good rampant sex life means they are less likely to be depressed than someone who isn't.

And I suspect also that any crankiness is more likely to be due to pent up sexual tension. Something's gotta give when you're randy.


----------



## WyshIknew (Aug 18, 2012)

CouldItBeSo said:


> I believe this might be a myth or hear say? Do you have links to the articles?


Well I suspect it is myth too or any benefits would be too microscopic to measure on a chemical level.

Controversial Ideas: Does Semen Act As an Antidepressant to the Recipient? | Popular Science


There are a number of articles such as this but without reading them thoroughly I suspect they are all referencing the same original article.

Anyway, as far as my wife is concerned I'm helping her out through the goodness of me heart.

Ok?


----------



## rush (Mar 29, 2013)

In my case which is not the ordinary, when I orgasm nothing comes out, some may like that and some may not, I still do everything else pretty well the same when I orgasm, but I occasionally do wear a condom only with the desensitizing stuff in them to last longer.


----------



## WyshIknew (Aug 18, 2012)

Anon Pink said:


> #1 it's hot until it's cold and sticky.
> 
> 
> #2. No, she gets the HPV test. If she's clear, then later tests positive they both get treated.


We compromise.

If it's a quickie we do it my side of the bed.

I get the wet patch she gets the sticky.


----------



## tracyishere (Dec 2, 2012)

> WyshIknew said:
> 
> 
> > And I suspect also that any crankiness is more likely to be due to pent up sexual tension. Something's gotta give when you're randy
> ...


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

I got the copper Non hormonal IUD...(Paragard)...can stay in for up to 12 yrs......

I didn't want my husband going under the knife, even the smallest risk was not worth it to me -for anything happening to those jewels....

I felt the IUD was a better choice...I scoured the internet reading pros & cons on various forms of Birth control....many articles ...

Even with Tubal Ligation .. one study said women who have these ....have a higher statistical rate of needing a Hysterectomy so many yrs later.. in comparison to the IUD.. so that was my choice.. as I didn't want anything to raise my risks there...

Maybe it sounds corny..but I love my IUD...one large cramp in the Doc's office... and it's all over...


----------



## jdd (Aug 30, 2013)

*Re: Re: NEVER stop using condoms?*



SimplyAmorous said:


> I got the copper Non hormonal IUD...(Paragard)...can stay in for up to 12 yrs......
> 
> I didn't want my husband going under the knife, even the smallest risk was not worth it to me -for anything happening to those jewels....
> 
> ...


Good choice, this is what k has and due to her job in women's health care she knew about all the options. 

Only problem is that in some positions it can cause discomfort / pain for the man.


----------



## committed_guy (Nov 22, 2011)

ntamph said:


> Obviously using condoms, preferably with other forms of birth control, is the best way to prevent pregnancy. I always use them 100% every time.
> 
> But when do you stop using them? (at what point in the relationship) What if you have been using condoms and the pill for years and your GF or fiance wants to just use the pill? Would women get offended that their SO didn't trust them enough to take every pill? Are there married couples who still double down on contraception (condoms every time no matter what or how long the relationship has existed)
> 
> I have heard of women being offended that their BFs wanted to still use condoms long into the relationship. (trust issue)


A topic near and dear to my heart.

Prior to my vasectomy I only nutted in my wife w/o a condom a few times (maybe 4 in 13 years). The first being our first time together on our honeymoon, her a virgin, best sexual experience of my life.

She was on b/c pill most of that time, just stopped around year 12 due to health concerns. Prior to her stopping b/c I didn't have a problem going in her but she did. Her concern was pregnancy primarily but also didn't like the "mess". It was never a concern for us about disease or trust; she just didn't want to get pregnant. 

I hated condoms but she didn't want sex without them so I did wear for her sake. During the 15 months or so she was off b/c but before vasectomy all-clear I wore them religiously to prevent an oops (we also practiced abstinence most of that time).

Since I got the all-clear on the snip-snip I refuse to wear them (unless she wants anal which will never happen again). I think the first time we were about to get intimate after the vas she asked if I'd still wear one and I said no. She said she was concerned about the mess. I said well lets forget it for tonight rolled over and went to sleep. Since then she has never brought that up. 

We are both committed and clean, no reason to wear them anymore. All those years of her forcing me to wear it really changed my view on sex. I've shared that in the counselors office and the counselor seemed surprised that she still wanted to use condoms. 

Also, we've had 3 couples who are friends of ours who got preggers while on b/c pill. It does happen so unless you want kids use a barrier method.


----------



## treyvion (Apr 29, 2013)

committed_guy said:


> A topic near and dear to my heart.
> 
> Prior to my vasectomy I only nutted in my wife w/o a condom a few times (maybe 4 in 13 years). The first being our first time together on our honeymoon, her a virgin, best sexual experience of my life.
> 
> ...


With condoms feels completely different than without. I've always been able to go bareback, but when I was forced to wear condoms it felt just a notch above manual masterbation, it takes away alot of the sensation. However coming from a sexless position, I would appreciate the closeness of PIV sex with condoms versus nothing at all.

How does it feel for you to wear condoms with your own wife each time? Does it make it feel like it's just a sex partner or it's your wife?

Doesn't she think it feels better without the condom? ( the sex is smoother )


----------



## committed_guy (Nov 22, 2011)

treyvion said:


> How does it feel for you to wear condoms with your own wife each time?


I don't wear condoms anymore since the vasectomy. When I did it felt so-so. Usually I had trouble O-ing and it dried her out.


treyvion said:


> Does it make it feel like it's just a sex partner or it's your wife?


When we first got married, especially since I was her first and our first time was without a condom, it meant a lot to me emotionally to go inside her without one. Had it only been about pregnancy all along I wouldn't have minded so much but she didn't want my "mess" inside of her. It was like she was holding back a part of our intimate life together and not sharing it with me. This is part of why I don't care about sex now.



treyvion said:


> Doesn't she think it feels better without the condom? ( the sex is smoother )


I think for her physically the best part is not drying out. We still have to use a little lube sometimes but I can go at it much longer because she doesn't get dry and sore. I don't think she has an emotional difference either way. She probably feels less emotional about it since she has to deal with the "mess" afterwards.


----------



## TheCuriousWife (Jan 28, 2013)

I HATE... no LOATHE condoms. I can't see how so many of you use them! 

They are like rubber balloons, they get all icky and gross, neither of us can feel as much, they smell funny....

Plus we tend to do oral for a little while, then PIV, then manual, them go back to PIV. I can't imagine dealing with a condom if we started and stopped PIV 4 times.

I'm on the pill, and I've only used them a few times for practice, or if I'm on antibiotics. But honestly, if we were just "practicing" we usually tried using them for a couple minutes them just took them off. 

Plus there is nothing better than that warm, full, feeling after he finished. I love feeling him inside of me. I just don't enjoy it as much if I don't get all of him.

You peeps are crazy! :lol:

I have a friend who uses them every time. I just can't imagine, I feel like you miss out on so much if your wear them.


----------



## Happyquest (Apr 21, 2009)

The big V was the best thing I ever did. I was so scared of the snip snip but after 3 it didnt feel so scary.
Since the V now its game on any time we want. Now days she is scared to drop something LOL. 
Talk about soap on a rope. LOL


----------



## jaharthur (May 25, 2012)

I suppose there are health reasons not to take the pill, and maybe other methods aren't possible for one reason or another, and then I can see continued use of a condom. But I can't imagine using them when another reliable method is in place. If you really want a foolproof approach, abstinence is the only way to go.

I've had to use them a few times in our marriage when my wife was off the pill for one reason or another. The old saw about taking a shower with a raincoat on is pretty darn accurate. The experience is about 25% of what it is without a condom.


----------



## Rowan (Apr 3, 2012)

It took many years to find a BC pill that didn't cause nasty side effects for me. I have a history of adenomyosis, so I wasn't a good candidate for an IUD. And, somewhere along the way, I developed a rather bad reaction to my now-ex husband's semen, so that it felt sort of like battery acid both internally and externally. (Let me just say, that particular sensation is the _opposite_ of sexy.)

So, we used condoms a lot during the marriage. We found that there was a huge difference in the experience depending on the type of condoms we used. It really is worth it to seek out a brand and style that fits well, has no perceptible taste or smell, and offers a more pleasant overall experience. We liked One Pleasure Plus and One Zero.


----------



## treyvion (Apr 29, 2013)

Rowan said:


> It took many years to find a BC pill that didn't cause nasty side effects for me. I have a history of adenomyosis, so I wasn't a good candidate for an IUD. And, somewhere along the way, I developed a rather bad reaction to my now-ex husband's semen, so that it felt sort of like battery acid both internally and externally. (Let me just say, that particular sensation is the _opposite_ of sexy.)
> 
> So, we used condoms a lot during the marriage. We found that there was a huge difference in the experience depending on the type of condoms we used. It really is worth it to seek out a brand and style that fits well, has no perceptible taste or smell, and offers a more pleasant overall experience. We liked One Pleasure Plus and One Zero.


It's good to know which brands have no perceptible taste or smell. I was just curious that you had hubby cover up during oral too?


----------



## BeachGuy (Jul 6, 2011)

*Wearing a condom is like taking a bath with your socks on.*

Guess I was lucky. NEVER used condoms and never got any disease or anyone preggo my whole life (so far). Never pulled out or made any attempts to prevent it with my wife either. The pill worked. When we decided to start a family (at age 35) she got pregnant on the 3rd try. With the second kid, I think it was the first try. We both must be very fertile.

She stopped the pill after our second was born. Said it was making her feel weird, although her OB said the symptoms she described were not related to the pill, she chose to stop on her own. We had already stopped having sex at that point so what the heck.

Now as for today....we don't have sex so it's a non-issue. I did get a V back in '09 but it was wasted money so far. Maybe after the divorce it'll pay off.


----------



## Rowan (Apr 3, 2012)

treyvion said:


> It's good to know which brands have no perceptible taste or smell. I was just curious that you had hubby cover up during oral too?


No. But many condoms had a somewhat overwhelming latex/rubber smell that seemed to cling to skin, hair, fabrics. Likewise, they often left behind a bitter taste on any skin they contacted, even after removal.


----------



## Shoto1984 (Apr 11, 2009)

Have used condoms on and off over the years. Hate them. I can't imagine being required to use them to avoid cleaning up. For me it takes away a lot of the organic, basic instinct excitement of sex (not to mention less sensation) My tubes are cut so preg. isn't an issue.


----------



## larry.gray (Feb 21, 2011)

:iagree:

They're bad in many ways. They serve their purpose if you're going to stick it in someone you can't be certain about their ongoing STD and/or birth control status.

Other than that, I fail to understand their purpose. Chose to use them? Nuts, just nuts...


----------



## maaz3231 (May 27, 2011)

Stopped using condoms when we wanted kids, and then after getting a vasectomy. I have had zero side effects from the vasectomy.


----------



## treyvion (Apr 29, 2013)

maaz3231 said:


> Stopped using condoms when we wanted kids, and then after getting a vasectomy. I have had zero side effects from the vasectomy.


So when you ejaculate it's the same force, looks the same, test levels and sex drive appear to not have dropped?


----------



## rush (Mar 29, 2013)

I had one years ago, no change


----------



## maaz3231 (May 27, 2011)

treyvion said:


> So when you ejaculate it's the same force, looks the same, test levels and sex drive appear to not have dropped?


Everything is still the same. I can't tell any difference.


----------



## rubpy3 (Nov 19, 2013)

I have a weird problem with condom. Over years with stbxw, we used only pull out. From time to time should would ask me to use condom, but as soon as I put one on I go soft. It takes forever for me to get erection back, but with condom on, it's literally 1 thrust and shoot. So for me, condom = sexual dysfunction. Probably something going on my brain "why is she asking me to put condom on? what's going on?" that I can focus on sex anymore.


----------



## treyvion (Apr 29, 2013)

rubpy3 said:


> I have a weird problem with condom. Over years with stbxw, we used only pull out. From time to time should would ask me to use condom, but as soon as I put one on I go soft. It takes forever for me to get erection back, but with condom on, it's literally 1 thrust and shoot. So for me, condom = sexual dysfunction. Probably something going on my brain "why is she asking me to put condom on? what's going on?" that I can focus on sex anymore.


Kills it for me too, but I know it's the mind. Without a condom does feel better and this is not the imagination.


----------



## norajane (Feb 7, 2012)

rubpy3 said:


> I have a weird problem with condom. Over years with stbxw, we used only pull out. From time to time should would ask me to use condom, but as soon as I put one on I go soft. It takes forever for me to get erection back, but with condom on, it's literally 1 thrust and shoot. So for me, condom = sexual dysfunction. Probably something going on my brain *"why is she asking me to put condom on? what's going on?" *that I can focus on sex anymore.


If you aren't using birth control, the reason she wants you to put on a condom is so that you can come inside her instead of on her (or elsewhere) with the pull out method. 

Why is that confusing to you? Does it surprise you that she sometimes wants you to be inside her when you have your orgasm?


----------



## Shoto1984 (Apr 11, 2009)

Its confusing that she knows that it causes problems for him and yet she wants him to use a condom anyway.


----------



## sh987 (Oct 10, 2013)

When wife and I started dating, we used non-latex condoms (allergy for her), and when we "got serious" she went on the pill. Didn't double-up on the protection. She didn't like the side effects from that, so she went with an IUD for 3 or 4 years. She didn't like having it put in, and I didn't like the way I could feel it. Being poked in the tip of the penis new to me. Was.......... odd; not a feeling I was at all accustomed to, though I got used to it.

Over time, we'd had a number of discussions about how many kids we would like to have. Early on, she saw 3 or 4 as what she would like, but after her poor health during her second pregnancy (was placed on medical leave from work after 2 months, and then complete bed rest for the last 4 months) her doctor told her that it would unsafe for her to have another. So, that closed the door on that topic, and we were lucky enough to have what we wanted already: one of each and both healthy.

About five years ago, it came time to change out her IUD, and various options were weighed. With regard to the IUD, she liked that her menstrual bleeding completely disappeared, but didn't like that her cramping was worse. We looked at a vasectomy, but she had more issue with it than did I. She'd worked ten years in the OR, most of it in urology, and she felt funny about her friends and co-workers doing my case.

In the end, she went with the essure. No general anesthetic, and is done by inserting a small and flexible coil into the fallopian tubes. Scar tissue builds within a few months, and that's that... No more babies. The procedure wasn't exactly comfortable, and no women will be lining up to do it for fun, but she ended up with no ill side effects besides that of the sedation (made her feel nauseous for much of the rest of the day).

And yeah... For a few months, until scans showed the tubes were sealed with scar tissue, we went back to the non-latex condoms. With all of that done, it's been au naturel ever since.


----------



## cursor (Jun 27, 2013)

*AW: NEVER stop using condoms?*

We've only used them sporadically, f.e. during her period. 
We both HATE those strange smelling thing between us. It takes away a lot of intimacy and yes, we both love "the mess" in the end. It's part of the game ladies and it's NOT toxic, so just get used to it.
In my POV, ejaculating inside a vagina is one of the most natural things on earth since the beginning of time, so I can't really understand why you wouldn't want it (assuming you are using birth control and it's a serious relationship).

Just my two cents...


----------



## aston (Oct 24, 2011)

ntamph said:


> Obviously using condoms, preferably with other forms of birth control, is the best way to prevent pregnancy. I always use them 100% every time.
> 
> But when do you stop using them? (at what point in the relationship) What if you have been using condoms and the pill for years and your GF or fiance wants to just use the pill? Would women get offended that their SO didn't trust them enough to take every pill? Are there married couples who still double down on contraception (condoms every time no matter what or how long the relationship has existed)
> 
> I have heard of women being offended that their BFs wanted to still use condoms long into the relationship. (trust issue)


I got a vasectomy and it's no longer an issue if I'm seriously seeing someone. Although it's narrowed down my dating options and now I'm a hit with milfs ....especially 40 and up :lol:


----------



## Racer (Sep 24, 2009)

Well, admittedly I've only worn a condom twice in my lifetime...

It stopped when there was other birth control and no STD worries. So, last condom I used was in 1990... No unplanned pregnancies or diseases. I've now got a vasectomy so the only reason would be STD fears.


----------



## pinotnoir (Jul 13, 2013)

I stopped using condoms when we stopped having sex.


----------



## I Notice The Details (Sep 15, 2012)

Cletus said:


> I too stopped using condoms after the doc chopped, stretched, soldered, and crimped my nuts.


:rofl: I laughed out loud when reading the word "soldered" because when I got my vasectomy....I saw smoke and smelled a burning smell. My nurse just kept smiling at me, so I tried not to get worried....but I did think....what the hell is going on down there in my family jewel sack during the procedure. 

Vasectomy was the best thing for us. No more stinking condoms. It is awesome to just plunge right in there when she is ready!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SunnyT (Jun 22, 2011)

I don't understand why people use condoms during her period. 

It doesn't make sense if its for the "mess".... because whose mess is contained only on the penis?


----------

